# How do I get more involved in the Furry Community?



## Peach (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been lurking around fur-fan sites for years. I've always liked furries, and just recently  I want to make my own "fursona" as I think there called, how do I go about doing that

I use to role-play a lot, is it just like creating an RPC?

Are there any other things I can do too set up roots in the community?


Sorry if all these questions are stupid, but I would appreciate any help/advice you give me. c:


----------



## Brazen (Jun 30, 2012)

Find a fuckbuddy.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jun 30, 2012)

^That leads you down the wonderful world of furfaggotry

Fursona wise, it's like making a character but anthro and that's all there is to it really. Going to cons and fursuiting are pretty much the greatest extent of fur


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, for starters, get a FurAffinity account.  They're free, and they're a great way to start networking with people.  Like, start watching artists, musicians, and writers you like.  You'll learn a lot very quickly.  Also, getting more active on these forums is not a bad idea.  I myself got my start into furry on the forum for a furry webcomic called Concession (which, sadly, is now finished).  I learned all about the fandom, got to know a lot of awesome furs, and even found a long-distance significant other for a time.  

So, forums aren't bad, if you know how to avoid the trolls, the flamers, and the angry people.  Another thing I'd recommend would be browsing WikiFur.  It's very informative, as well.  It's also not a bad idea to look at the website for some of the conventions (I'd recommend AnthroCon's site in particular as it's very detailed).  

As for the fursona, it all depends on how you go about it.  To some, they are just another PC like from an RPG or something.  To me, a fursona is a representation of your ideal self, the self you want to be.  They can be as similar or as different from your RL self as you want, but they are a fantasy.  They are something you dream to be.  Many furs I know very much desire to be their fursonas.  

This is not to say that it has to be this way.  You don't HAVE to want to become your furry self.  The way I made mine was an evolving process.  Ever since I was little, I always thought dragons were cool, and ever since I started playing D&D, I felt a sort of "affinity" toward them.  So, if there is a particular animal or mythological creature that you feel an "affinity" for, that might be a good place to start.  From there, you work on figuring out how your fursona acts.  Are they just like you?  Are they different from you in some areas?  Are they completely contrasted from you in every way?  In addition, you'd probably want to start thinking about how your fursona looks.  There is a fursona bio thread under "fursona personas" on this site that provides a lot of guidelines.  

Finally, you probably want to come up with a name for your fursona.  It can be anything you want.  It can be as simple as Seb or Flain, or as long and elaborate as my own.  All that matters is that it's a name that you feel is right.  And that's a good way to think about making a fursona.  It's all about what "feels right" in regard to your character.  It should be a natural, evolutionary, ever-changing process of development and self-discovery.  And it's fun, to boot.

I hope I didn't yak your ear off with these ramblings.  More importantly, I hope I was able to help point you in the right direction to becoming more of a part of the furry fandom.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 30, 2012)

1. Make a murrsona
2. Buy lots of art
3. Blow lots of money at a con
4. ????
5. Profit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 30, 2012)

Go to cons and/or get an assload of art of your 'sona. That's about the max you can do in the furry community


----------



## Recel (Jun 30, 2012)

You do the same things that you do in real life, with real people in any other community... wich I have no idea about, so you figure it out!


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 30, 2012)

Try out the chatrooms, lurk around in FAIRC for a few weeks or so. Do you have a mainsite account? Add some artwork to your favorites and follow people and such. And find some cons in your area, attend them. 

Easy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Go to cons and/or get an assload of art of your 'sona. That's about the max you can do in the furry community


You forgot spend $1000+ on a fursuit :v


----------



## Sar (Jun 30, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Find a fuckbuddy.



If she is female, put a wolf baby in her. Tell her you shall raise it to be leader of the furries. The spreme-loard of cumalot!!!


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 1, 2012)

Join local furry websites. Make friends. Attend furmeets or even suggest an event to attend as a group. I suited up at a local Renaissance Festival and met several furries there. Offer to spot for a fursuiter--carry ice water and straws for them at meets and cons. They appreciate it.


----------



## ThePiachu (Jul 8, 2012)

As with any communities - talk to people, get to know them, and let them get to know you. If you have any talents you think you can contribute to the community (artistic skills, writing, programming, etc.) - all the more power to you!


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 20, 2012)

choose animal
Join FA
look at art
refine fursona
request art
comission art
find other forums
post there
make friends and IM chat
go to furmeets
go to conventions
make friends
get/make tail, ears whatever
get/make fursuit
sucessive relationships
find love and settle down
draw/write/animate/whatever
organise convention
and most importantly just have fun.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 20, 2012)

Just try out communities or chats, and you'll probably find something that suits you well eventually. I remember wondering the same thing some years back, tried getting involved in a couple communities before FA and its forums, but these forums seemed to work best for my interests. Likewise, there are other places that are much more roleplay-focused. Don't force yourself to draw/get a fursuit/whatever, just for the sake of "doing what furries do", heh. There are all kinds of communities out there.

If you're into any arts or crafts, submitting your work on the site will bring in feedback, criticism, and acquaintances. Likewise, you can +watch people and comment on their submissions. If someone's work is really popular, chances are that you won't get to know that particular person. If someone gets few comments/watches.. well, you know the rest.


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 20, 2012)

yea, there is that, just do whatever you want to.
and there are a lot of different websites and sub-communities out there, try them all out, see which you like


----------



## Calemeyr (Jul 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Go to cons and/or get an assload of art of your 'sona. That's about the max you can do in the furry community


Wait, that's it? No wonder people are so open about the kinks.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2012)

I think our princess is in another castle...


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 20, 2012)

1. become gay
2. draw dicks
3. get some paper
4. draw a fox face
5. wear it like a mask
6. go to a convention
There, you're now in the fandom


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Jul 20, 2012)

Well for one join website like this one, maybe look for events relatively close to you.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 20, 2012)

Talk to people.

That's it, really.


----------



## Namba (Jul 20, 2012)

If you mean IRL, go to a con.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 20, 2012)

MitchZer0 said:


> 1. become gay
> 2. draw dicks
> 3. get some paper
> 4. draw a fox face
> ...



That's too technical sir... :V


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 20, 2012)

Go to a con my friend, I`m going to my first next month and I`m excited


----------



## MANG0_MADNES (Jul 21, 2012)

A couple of these suggestions are quite odd, yes. But here what I did:
1) Find some furs on Youtube
2) Find out if they have an Xbox Live, PSN, Minecraft, Skype, ect.
3) Meet them on one of those
4) Find out how to find other furs
5) And just talk with them
 Basically how I did it.


----------



## Vega (Jul 21, 2012)

You can be the first furry to buy a Chinese Penis Fish.  :V

But seriously, Mang0 has the right idea.


----------



## cherry_rox (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd imagine it's much the same as any community - stop lurking and get visible. You seem to be making a good start already.

This kind of thing always seems daunting at first, but there's not really much to it. On most forums, the old vets with several thousand posts are just guys and girls who started joining in one day and stuck around. Provided you're not violently antisocial or something, people will accept you for the most part, and before you know it, you're part of the wallpaper.

One thing I'd say about forums in general is get an avatar as soon as you can. It's a lot easier for people to remember you when they have an image to associate with the name.


----------



## Kitutal (Jul 22, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Wait, that's it? No wonder people are so open about the kinks.



yep, we discuss other things we have in common with smaller sections of the fandom, games we like, hobbies we have, or sexual interests that we want to share with others, depending on the person. (for myself, I only discuss the sexual stuff on specialist websites for other interested people, other than a few hints around close friends, seeing as I can't be bothered to keep such a big thing a secret)


----------

